# Smallest Mozart K-number you listen to regularly



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Symphony No. 12 in G major, K. 110/75b was written in the summer of 1771, so Mozart was 15 years old. Great piece with a neat little canon in the minuet. Not a great fan of this recording, the HIP Brilliant complete set is my preferred take






Other great early Mozart pieces?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Probably Piano Concerto No. 9 "Jenamy" (often incorrectly nicknamed "Jeunehomme") in E♭ major, K. 271.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Galimathias Musicum (Quodlibet) KV 32 - Fuga


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

The Mozart Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K. 216 (Grumiaux/Davis/London Symphony on Philips lp)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Haydn67 said:


> The Mozart Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K. 216


Good reminder. I do still listen to the CDs with the violin concertos, so my answer should change to K207 (VC 1).


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2019)

K 87 - Mitridate, Re di Ponto (Felicity Lott, London Mozart Players)
K 108 - Regina Coeli (Lynda Russell, St Paul's Cathedral Choir)
K 136 - Divertimento in D (Hagen Quartet)
K 165 - Exultate Jubilate (Danielle de Niese, OAE)
K 174 - String Quintet No 1 (Klenke Quartet, Harald Schoneweg (viola))
K 183 - Symphony No 25 (Neville Marriner, ASMIF)
K 191 - Bassoon Concerto (Guilhaume Santana (bassoon), Orchestra Mozart Bologna)
K 201 - Symphony No 29 ((Neville Marriner, ASMIF)

lots from here on


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

K185 sy in g minor
K139 c minor mass
k 87 Mitridate, Re di Ponto
K175 PC 5
K165


----------



## StrE3ss (Feb 20, 2019)

Symphony No. 1 in E♭ major, K. 16


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

W. A. Mozart - KV 111 - Ascanio in Alba
What a joy.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

StrE3ss said:


> Symphony No. 1 in E♭ major, K. 16


Really?

Or you just thought you would trump everybody else's early K number.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

StrE3ss said:


> Symphony No. 1 in E♭ major, K. 16


Me too. I quite often listen to it just to marvel at how much that was to become distinctive Mozart was there at the start. I do enjoy it more than the symphonies that immediately followed it.


----------

